# What did I miss? (Deleted LET thread)



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

Anything noteworthy? The thread was deleted, so not sure what the deal was. Anyone have the opportunity to see it before they deleted it?


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

The cheek do they just remove threads at random?


----------



## jarland (May 23, 2013)

I guess Biloh didn't like the thread.


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

Even if it was a pointless thread, that was derailed, typically that would be _locked_, not removed. I posted the screenshots in LET's Cest Pit so we'll see.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 23, 2013)

I guess Asim will be able to tell accurately, plus I don't know what the hell was he doing on v3 anyway before thread removal.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 23, 2013)

Asim's gravatar is proud, MannDude's gravater is like, sedate, and both shown at "that place"   

don't know if I was alone but it kinda made me laugh


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

Missed the thread too.


----------



## Dillybob (May 23, 2013)

Who the hell deletes threads? Unless it's full of porn or shock content.... LET please don't become like WHT... lawls


----------



## Francisco (May 23, 2013)

I sent Asim a 'join usssssss' tweet <_<

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I sent Asim a 'join usssssss' tweet <_<
> 
> 
> Francisco


I hope he does. I found that the thread was likely about the billing system being down or unreachable for him, he actually had sent me a PM but I don't recall reading it.

Strange they simply removed the thread though... It's not like he wrote a negative review about Colocrossing or one of their buddies...


----------



## Dan (May 23, 2013)

It may of been the same issue I was having UrPad were updating the billing area so I couldn't login with my details.

Then they for some reason screwed up PayPal payments by using two email address on the button it wasn't parsing through correctly.

I did raise a support ticket for the PayPal issue I never got a reply nor a ticket has been created email..

Anyway it all seems to be good now.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 23, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I sent Asim a 'join usssssss' tweet


 

Yes, let's hope the hate flows through him and he joins the dark side.


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2013)

athk said:


> It may of been the same issue I was having UrPad were updating the billing area so I couldn't login with my details.
> 
> Then they for some reason screwed up PayPal payments by using two email address on the button it wasn't parsing through correctly.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah, they moved some stuff to the new DC yesterday or the day before. I logged in last night and saw an increase in billing stuff but just did a couple random tickets and logged back out. Probably what it was about then =/


----------



## Asim (May 27, 2013)

MannDude said:


> XDmGkrM.png


 Well, I tagged you because you posted the earlier URPad offer and the billing system whose URL has been mentioned in the VPS-Welcome pack is down. The billing panel URL on their website is also incorrect. I was trying to raise a ticket with URPad.

I sent you a PM too but later after waiting I created this ticket but after a few minutes relalized that "https" and "http" are not pointing to the same directory so I requested mod to delete the thread. Probably this is why its been deleted



A Jump From Let said:


> XDmGkrM.png Asim's gravatar is proud, MannDude's gravater is like, sedate, and both shown at "that place"


  :mellow:



Dillybob said:


> Who the hell deletes threads? Unless it's full of porn or shock content.... LET please don't become like WHT... lawls


 As mentioned, I requested the thread to be deleted.



Francisco said:


> I sent Asim a 'join usssssss' tweet <_<


Thanks Francisco for inviting me but I do not understand why we are here in VPSBoard? probably I missed lots of things in LET and was not too active at the same time (popcorn)




WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> Yes, let's hope the hate flows through him and he joins the dark side.


LOL, here I am


----------



## Asim (May 27, 2013)

By the way, the URL of the billing panel on URPad.net is still not fixed. If clicked, it takes you to

http://www.billing.urpad.net/billing/


----------



## MannDude (May 27, 2013)

Asim said:


> By the way, the URL of the billing panel on URPad.net is still not fixed. If clicked, it takes you to
> 
> http://www.billing.urpad.net/billing/


It's http://billing.urpad.net 

About the other issues, I'm not 100% sure what was going on but it appears they goofed something up when they moved the billing portal over to one of the servers in the RLT cage that is local to them. Though within a couple hours I believe it was all sorted out.

Thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## mikho (May 27, 2013)

should we delete this thread now ?

  h34r:


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 27, 2013)

Asim said:


> :mellow:


Thanks for the elaboration.



Asim said:


> Thanks Francisco for inviting me but I do not understand why we are here in VPSBoard? probably I missed lots of things in LET and was not too active at the same time (popcorn)


Ws ht? :wacko:  

Welcome! nice to see you


----------



## notFound (May 27, 2013)

Asim said:


> I sent you a PM too but later after waiting I created this ticket but after a few minutes relalized that "https" and "http" are not pointing to the same directory so I requested mod to delete the thread. Probably this is why its been deleted


I don't like bumping threads; but who was the mod?


----------

